# 1940's prewar vintage antique flying ace bicycle Firestone Huffman prewar



## tomsjack (Mar 10, 2020)

1940's prewar vintage antique flying ace bicycle Firestone Huffman prewar On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1940s-pre-war-vintage-antique-flying-ace-bicycle-Firestone-Huffman-prewar/223941735438?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 10, 2020)

Seller has offered to disassemble for shipping.  With that amount of rust he is in for a surprise when trying to turn wrench!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 10, 2020)

I've been wondering what that beavertail thing is on the right hand rear axle? Was thinking footpeg at first but looks like sheetmetal. Maybe some kind of safety sign?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2020)

Damn, that frame is f#*cked


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 10, 2020)

It looks almost worse from the other side.

I could use the kick stand on my Huffman Victory bicycle.


----------

